# Cervical length - advice please?



## Fluxuspoem

Hi everyone

I am currently pregnant 29 weeks and I have had a very scary and eventful pregnancy so far with early bleedings, placenta abruptions, SCHs and very recently ( 25 weeks) I started having preterm contractions.

My doctor is giving me ritodrine and magnesium to stop those, but today when I went for an ultrasound he checked my cervix length and even though last time it measured 3.7 cm today it was 2.8! ( that in the space of two weeks)

He will give me steroid injections as a precaution and told me that if we reach 33 weeks or so then the risks decrease dramatically. When he put me on the contractions stress test machine, I didnt have any contractions at all today which I suppose is a good sign.

I was wondering if you ladies had any advice or experience on rapid cervix length change/ contractions etc. Should I really realistically expect something to happen very soon? :-(

Thank you


----------



## Bec L

Sorry hun, I don't have any advice or experience of this but I hope everything works out ok and you make it to at least 33 weeks. xx


----------



## lil.luv.24

oh - scary - I am kind of in the same boat - gestational diabetes, high bp, asthma, protein in the urine - my doc has been just saying - let's try and just make it to 35 weeks! yikes!


----------



## Early_Bump

hi hun, firstly its different for each person.. for me... ive got shortenign of the cervix and ive had it in my last 4 pregnancies... im currently sat at 1.8, 7days ago it was at 2cm and 14days ago it was 3cm 3 weeks ago it was 3.8cm.

in past ive gotten right down to 0.6before labour has kicked in.

I can see ur scared hun but u at a good gestation and babies born at your stage do really well with little support...ive had in order..

33wk
22wk
28wk
27wk
25+6wk
24+3wk
25+5wk


best of luck keep us updated xxx


----------



## jules22

totally in the same boat as you. Right now I'm at 25 weeks but my cervix length is actually at 1.8cm right now. I'm totally scared and don't know what to expect. I'm on bed rest and will be admitted to the hospital next week. Good luck to you!


----------



## Early_Bump

It so hard isnt it... believe me even thou ive been through this so meny times its not easier... i fel this ache in my heart that things could go wrong at anytime, 24wks is in less than 48hrs but for me 24 wks simply means my max has a tiny chacne of survival with huge chance of severe disabilties... i so want to be 26wks and its with-in my reach or at least i hope it is... keep me posted on u all pls xxx


----------



## premmiemum123

I hope you make it to 33 weeks too and Early_Bump makes it to 26 weeks and beyond. It is frightening and we are all here to support you through this...big hugs to you both...


----------

